# Need Camera Purchase Advise



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all. I'll finally be purchasing a camera around diwali. I need advice on which one to go for. 

I have a budget of 35k (+2/3k if its worth it) including the body and lens. I mostly do landscape and architecture shots, but that's not I limit myself to. I like to try out street, portraits, etc. I will only be buying one or two lenses a year if I get a DSLR. I used a friend's HX200 and found the 20x optical zoom very useful, so I would need similar of higher optical zoom.

I need something with good service, durability and battery life, of course together with image quality.

I can purchase online or offline depending on where I get the lower rate.

Thanks in advance. Let me know if you need to something more for better suggestion.


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 2, 2015)

At 35K, most of the good mirrorless are out of scope(eg. Sony A5100). If you can, you should check the prices of Olympus PEN E-PL6 and PEN E-PL7 from the local dealer. They are good 4/3 entry points and the lenses are kind of cheap too....relatively when compared to Sony or Fuji.
Your requirements, well, I would have also recommended Sony RX-100 iii/iv but they are expensive. If you can live with little outdated specifications, RX-100 ii is also good and comes with a hotshoe.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] 
As I am into DSLR I can point you towards DSLR system...but you wrote 1 lens a year and you liked 20x zoom...both this thing cant be done togather unless you get a superzoom lens like 18-140, 18-200 etc.

you can get Canon 700D+18-55+55-250 combo at 38k but remember these r old gen lenses...the new gen lens (STM) combo is costing 42k ..at least by this you will get some zoom and wide covered

if its about better sensor  then you can get nikon D5300+18-55 at 37k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @HARSHIL
> As I am into DSLR I can point you towards DSLR system...but you wrote 1 lens a year and you liked 20x zoom...both this thing cant be done togather unless you get a superzoom lens like 18-140, 18-200 etc.
> 
> you can get Canon 700D+18-55+55-250 combo at 38k but remember these r old gen lenses...the new gen lens (STM) combo is costing 42k ..at least by this you will get some zoom and wide covered
> ...



> By 1-2 lens a year I meant lens other than what I would get initially. For example, I can get a body + 18-55 + 55-200 initially, then get one or two (or even more) new lenses the next year.

> Although I have just started doing my research, can you also point to what STM lenses offers that make it worth the extra cost?


Additionally, which out of cannon and nikon offers better A.S.S.? And what about high end fixed lens cameras in 30k range? Do they offer comparable image quality to say, a 700D with kit lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2015)

even I am talking about that..if you want dual lens combo then you have very less options left...I know even nikon is giving 18-55 and 55-200 combo but 55-200 lens is very small zoom.
and if I will suggest 70-300 then it wont come in your budget..neither 18-140 comes in your budget.

what I know about STM is they are silent and fast to focus then old lenses.

I think canon have better ASS then nikon.

at 30k everyone will suggest you sony RX100II only..there is not much choices in india like fuji as they are almost out of market now


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> even I am talking about that..if you want dual lens combo then you have very less options left...I know even nikon is giving 18-55 and 55-200 combo but 55-200 lens is very small zoom.
> and if I will suggest 70-300 then it wont come in your budget..neither 18-140 comes in your budget.
> 
> what I know about STM is they are silent and fast to focus then old lenses.
> ...



Fuji is expensive too, and their superzooms are as good as any generic superzoom. I think RX100ii is a good bet, except for the optical zoom, which is quite...okay ?
D5300 and A6000/5100 share similar sensor, so the image quality is, well good enough. The problem is the bulkiness of DSLR, which I think is unnecessary in present case scenario(OLED based optical viewfinders are good enough). But I guess I have to give them credit for durability.

If you want something really compact, you can try Nikon J4 too, the image quality will suffer due to smaller sensor, but you get a really compact body and a okay range of lenses(24K for body+10-30mm and 13K for 30-110mm).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> even I am talking about that..if you want dual lens combo then you have very less options left...I know even nikon is giving 18-55 and 55-200 combo but 55-200 lens is very small zoom.
> and if I will suggest 70-300 then it wont come in your budget..neither 18-140 comes in your budget.
> 
> what I know about STM is they are silent and fast to focus then old lenses.
> ...



For a moment lets forget the budget constraint. What would be a decently priced, good body + 18-55 + a 200 or even a 300 mm lens? I don't necessarily have to stick with kit lens. 

While researching today, I found Nikon D5200 to be a very good camera. Cannon 700D is also available for same price. Which out of the two is better and  is there something better available?


----------



## satinder (Oct 3, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For a moment lets forget the budget constraint. What would be a decently priced, good body + 18-55 + a 200 or even a 300 mm lens? I don't necessarily have to stick with kit lens.
> 
> While researching today, I found Nikon D5200 to be a very good camera. Cannon 700D is also available for same price. Which out of the two is better and  is there something better available?



Nikon is best as they are more tough than Canon in daily use.
Nikon 5200 + Kit Lens + 70-300 can do wonders.
Better buy 70-300mm lens later as it is for around 30K.
(Don't get puzzled with cheaper ones)
Take Nikon 5200 / 5300 according to your budget.
Canon will always be more costly.
Artist can take best pic from both.
I personally like Nikon for above 2 main reasons.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 3, 2015)

satinder said:


> Nikon is best as they are more tough than Canon in daily use.
> Nikon 5200 + Kit Lens + 70-300 can do wonders.
> Better buy 70-300mm lens later as it is for around 30K.
> (Don't get puzzled with cheaper ones)
> ...



Can you explain what is the problem with cheap 300mm lenses like this and this?


----------



## satinder (Oct 3, 2015)

These are not VR type.
These do not produce a clear image.
Only 30K one has VR.
It is very important to have VR in a lens for clear pic.
Even in low light or hand held best VR Lens can take good pics.
Cheap lenses are not good even in daylight when you compare them with  genuine VR Lens.
Better wait than purchasing scrap.
You can get such scrap lens for cheap from any olx or quikr type website. 

Buy VR type lens in second hand market at 20K to 23k depending on conditions. 
This lens is cash crop that you can sell anyrime to anyone easily.

Try to google the difference between the vr type and non vr type lens.
You will be enlightened to see the huge difference. 
Invest in right gear.
DSLR can do wonders when you get complements and investment seems worth this way only.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the details, I didn't knew VR had this significant effect even when not in full focal lengths .

D5300 is out of my budget. I'll have to read more about D5200 and 700D just for my comfort.

I have one more doubt - say I choose D5200, what will be better - the kit lens included in Nikon D5200 24.1MP Digital SLR Camera with AF-S 18-55: Amazon.in: Electronics or some other lens? I will need 18-55 and a 200mm  at minimum.

I'll keep an eye for offers and local discounts near diwali to see if D5300 fits in my budget.

Thanks for your patience and suggestions.


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 3, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Although I have just started doing my research, can you also point to what STM lenses offers that make it worth the extra cost?


Canon's STM tag means a better motor that powers the autofocus in the lens, but usually the STM versions of the lens feature improvements in optical quality as well, and (particularly for the newer ones) a fixed front element which is very useful if using filters. You will need to research the specific lens to see what improvements it offers over the non STM version as this can vary from model to model.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 3, 2015)

raja manuel said:


> Canon's STM tag means a better motor that powers the autofocus in the lens, but usually the STM versions of the lens feature improvements in optical quality as well, and (particularly for the newer ones) a fixed front element which is very useful if using filters. You will need to research the specific lens to see what improvements it offers over the non STM version as this can vary from model to model.



Thanks for the info man.

I guess it will be D5200 or D5300 if the price comes down or some discounts are available.


----------



## satinder (Oct 4, 2015)

You can buy D5200 with 18-55 Kit Lens only first if no budget.

Better buy later the lens you want, after watching other's lenses.
Try to find friends in your city who own other lenses.
It will help you understand the need of right lens. 


or
wait for sometime for
Nikon 70-300mm f4.5-5.6 G AF-S VR IF-ED Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon DSLR Camera

Read reviews here of 70-300 VR Lens:
Buy Nikon 70-300mm f4.5-5.6 G AF-S VR IF-ED Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon DSLR Camera Online at Low Price in India | Nikon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


Try Big billion sale on Flipkart also.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 4, 2015)

satinder said:


> You can buy D5200 with 18-55 Kit Lens only first if no budget.
> 
> Better buy later the lens you want, after watching other's lenses.
> Try to find friends in your city who own other lenses.
> ...



Oh sorry, I meant D5200, not 3200. I'll get D5200 or D5300 if its price falls. I'll get the 18-55 + 55-200 kit. Hope the kit lenses are good enough.

- - - Updated - - -

I'll also get a reverse ring for taking macros.


----------



## satinder (Oct 4, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh sorry, I meant D5200, not 3200. I'll get D5200 or D5300 if its price falls. I'll get the 18-55 + 55-200 kit. Hope the kit lenses are good enough.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'll also get a reverse ring for taking macros.


Yes.
You can go with this dual kit lenses.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 4, 2015)

satinder said:


> Yes.
> You can go with this dual kit lenses.



Okay, thanks for the help everyone .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 5, 2015)

Is it true than in case of Cannon the focus controlling motor is in the body instead of lenses (as in case of Nikon) and thus even cheap lenses can autofocus?


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 5, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is it true than in case of Cannon the focus controlling motor is in the body instead of lenses (as in case of Nikon) and thus even cheap lenses can autofocus?



Essentially yes, but the reason is the other way around. In Canon, all lenses have the motor in the lens so all Canon lenses will autofocus on an EOS body. With Nikon, the company first started with motor in the camera body then switched to having motors in the lens. The cheaper bodies don't have the motor in the body, so older Nikon lenses without motors will not autofocus on them. The D7xxx range in APSC has an autofocus motor in the body as well, so those Nikon cameras can autofocus even with the older lenses without motors.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2015)

dont worry harshil ...now almost all nikon lenses have motor in lenses...and you will have a long list of lenses to buy....canon only had advantage on 50mm but that too is lost coz nikon 50mm AFS is cheap now 

55-200 VR is a very handy lens for portraits and small zooming..but then if you get a 70-300 it will be a huge overlap.
if you buy a 55-200 now then get 200-500 VR later  like I bought 150-500 later on.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 7, 2015)

How about a Nikon 55-300 VR? Last time I checked, it was around 10k cheaper compared to 70-300 VR? 
Also, I would suggest you to get D3300 instead of D5200, the difference is minimal. With the money saved, you can get a fast 50mm too.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2015)

There is a lot of difference between Nikon 70-300 Vr and Nikon 55-300 VR ..if the only need is to reach 300mm somehow then 55-300 is ok...but 70-300 VR have awesome built, fast focus, manual over rid, which really helps.

And for a begineer D3300 is ok..but if you are an enthusiast and will be taking lot of pics, experiment a lot then getting the higher model is better with more features.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I am having a small issue. I visited a Nikon outlet in a mall yesterday and the owner told me that Nikon cameras purchased online do not have warranty as sellers like ws retails, amazon etc are not authorized dealers of Nikon. This was also stated on various sales brouchers made by Nikon themselves (the one with advertising of a camera model). So anyone with experience can throw some light on this?

- - - Updated - - -

The same is mentioned here - *www.nikon.co.in/en_IN/about/product_news/e-commerce-advisory

I guess they mean we need to check with seller.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2015)

the shopkeeper is absolutely correct. you have to check the seller at nikon india's site if they are authorised or not. 

If you can pay 100% and want cheap online then you can buy from Aneesh. He is the cheapest available anywhere. but need to pay 100% online transfer and then he ships the product. he is listed in nikon india website as videolink from kerela.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW I have never purchased through online shopping.
Body bought from local shop and lenses and accessories through Aneesh or guys at jjmehta.


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 12, 2015)

I would suggest you to go for D5300 + the kit lens.

You can buy extra lens after few months too!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 13, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> I would suggest you to go for D5300 + the kit lens.
> 
> You can buy extra lens after few months too!



D5300 is not worth the extra price over D5200 IMO.

- - - Updated - - -

I called Nikon customer care today and they said they honor warranty if a warranty card is provided with the camera. If this card is available, it doesn't matter if the seller was an authorized dealer or not.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2015)

Harshil but its better not to take risk on such costly items...Nikon have clearly mentioned in there statement everywhere that if the item is bought from unauthorised shops or shops which are not listed on Nikon website then they will not provide warranty.

I would take nikon's word more seriously.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Harshil but its better not to take risk on such costly items...Nikon have clearly mentioned in there statement everywhere that if the item is bought from unauthorised shops or shops which are not listed on Nikon website then they will not provide warranty.
> 
> I would take nikon's word more seriously.



Yes, I am also thinking about the same. Its an expensive product and saving 2-3k is not not worth it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 19, 2015)

Finally purchased Nikon D5200 with 18-55 mm VRII kit lens. Ordered Friday morning (~ 1:00 am), received today. Bought for Rs. 25,462 from Flipkart on Big Billion Day sale.
I also purchased a used AF-S DX NIKKOR 55-300MM F/4.5-5.6G ED VR from OLX for 9.3k (price for new is ~21k).

Despite the confusion on warranty on camera purchased online, I read flipkart reviews and called Nikon customer care to verify that and found it's not an issue. If the serial number is not blacklisted (as in case of gray market cameras), you will get warranty. Whats confusing is that the pack mentions a 2 year warranty but the warranty card mentions 1 year. Will contact Nikon to rectify this.

Now I need a lesnpen, a lens hood and a bigger camera bag. The supplied one isn't big enough to accompany body + 2 lenses (body + 1 lens is fine).

Overall, for Rs. 37,762 I got D5200 body + 18-55 mm + 55-300 mm lens, 8 GB memory card and a decent bag.


*i.imgur.com/p539F2d.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nsCauPs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AlXAmkT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/prnfOm9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IbljzMS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3YHIDVv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Bnt2NWR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3OrMyrl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Qi0dAMm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7CaIDQk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BYmT1zn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jAfAVpJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ASoOCEx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ht70TrO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mR2pyNa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/krxtFq2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZDcjFts.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2015)

thats a good deal  55-300 is used one right..but 9.2k is truly great deal.
Congrats..enjoy


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 20, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> thats a good deal  55-300 is used one right..but 9.2k is truly great deal.
> Congrats..enjoy



Yes, 55-300 is about one and a half years old but all clean and perfectly working. I bought it just because of the 9.3k price.


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2015)

That's an excellent deal. Congrats... I couldn't check any deals on flipkart as it was only on app.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 20, 2015)

nac said:


> That's an excellent deal. Congrats... I couldn't check any deals on flipkart as it was only on app.



The exact deal first came on amazon. Then it also came on Flipkart. I purchases around 1:00 am and till ~12:00 noon it was all gone . I'll buy a lens hood and lenspen locally.

- - - Updated - - -

You can also try "buy hatke" website. It shows app only deals too on its website. Its plugin is also awesome.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 27, 2015)

Please suggest a good quality scratch guard.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2015)

scratch guard for DSLR? yours is touch screen?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 28, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> scratch guard for DSLR? yours is touch screen?



No, its not a touch screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2015)

then why do you need one...dont worry nothing happens...and if you accidentally drop the cam then scratch guard wont help


----------

